# Event viewer id help please



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

hi guys,

I have had windows 8 installed for about 4 days now and I just looked in event viewer and there are lots of kernel power and kernel pnp warnings and errors.

event id 137 says. . . The system firmware has changed the processor's memory type range registers (MTRRs) across a sleep state transition (S5). This can result in reduced resume performance

and event id 219 says... The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice.

can anyone help me with these please or are they ok ?

pc is running ok I think, just a few app errors and steam errors in the event viewer aswell.

the event id 219 I just started getting today but the event id 137 has been happening a lot


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go to event viewer, click once on the column heading *Event ID*
that will sort them in order, scroll to the 219 block
double click to open one. 
Then click once on Copy - bottom right of the windows that opened on the double click
Now paste to your reply please
The details you have provided may be supplemented by more information.

Please delete any personal information on the log eg your name and the security ID below it


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

is this right ?

*-**System*
*-**Provider*[ *Name*] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP[ *Guid*] {9C205A39-1250-487D-ABD7-E831C6290539}
*EventID*219*Version*0*Level*3*Task*212*Opcode*0*Keywords*0x8000000000000000*-**TimeCreated*[ *SystemTime*] 2013-01-19T19:02:37.521692300Z
*EventRecordID*2265*Correlation**-**Execution*[ *ProcessID*] 4[ *ThreadID*] 80
*Channel*System*Computer*Mark*-**Security*[ *UserID*] S-1-5-18

*-**EventData*
*DriverNameLength*43*DriverName*SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice*Status*3221226341*FailureNameLength*14*FailureName*\Driver\WudfRd*Version*0


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well unfortunately I do not have a definite answer for you
In case you have not been given any information, in the other places you have asked, this may take us a stage forward

WudfRd is 
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflectorand is one of the windows files. It is to be found in Windows System32 Drivers

However that is not the cause of the error - or at least very unlikely to be so
Usually, but not always the error in event viewer for this failure to load the driver is a little more helpful

For instance
0

Windows
Driver Foundation = *FailureName*
\Driver\WUDFRd
---WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_FLASH&PROD_DRIVE_AU_USB20&REV_8.07#Q5H88IPKYFROLCQT4YKS&0#

This clearly relates to a USB Flash drive.

Unfortunately as I said I cannot identify the device mentioned in your report
My best guess is that it indicates a Serial Device 
SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice

*Do you by any chance have a serial device connected on a serial to usb adapter*. I must admit that Sensors and Location Enumerator. LP sensor Serial Wire device has me beat at the moment

If you do not have such a device try as below

Go control Panel open Location Settings (In 7 it was Locations and other sensors) see what is shown.

The other error is of course connected with sleep mode - has the computer been problematic to wake from sleep


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I might know what that is or was yesterday I had to install corsair link for my h80i so I could change the colour of my led light because it went pink for some reason? So I had to connect the the h80i pump with a USB lead and connect it to my USB socket on my motherboard. When I did this it said something about needing to install USB sensor or something I guess so it can get pump speeds and temps or something. After I changed the colour I uninstalled the corsair link and put it back the way it was without the USB cable in the pump. Would this be it? I haven't got any more of this event id so far.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry - absolutely no knowledge of Corsair H80i
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=113908

I hope in some small way I pointed you in the right direction.

Re the other problem I would run a power troubleshooter.

And see how you have this set - re driver updates.
See screenshot

I would set it YES, so that is control panel devices and printers, right click the MY Computer icon and click device installation settings

If you have not already done so eg. check for driver updates, I have found it quite efficient, although I only ran it as a matter of interest, generally preferring to check manually, at the various locations



> *Automatically get drivers and updates for your hardware*
> 
> Windows includes drivers for many devices, such as printers, displays, keyboards, and TVs. Every device needs a driver to work with your PC. You can have Windows automatically download recommended drivers for your devices as they become available. This is a good way to make sure that all of your hardware works properly.
> Windows can also find and download two other kinds of updates for your devices: device software and device info. Device software might include a driver or an application that the device manufacturer makes to go with your device. Device info might include the product name, manufacturer and model number, and can help you to distinguish between similar devices.
> Windows can automatically keep drivers, other device software, and device info up to date through Windows Update.


----------

